# Reaching to single mom out there!



## aliana2609 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am new member in this forum. I am from Vietnam and I am also a mom to an adorable mixed baby boy of 7.5 months. I was living in Paros and now I am living in Athens for my baby convenience. I would love to reach out to other foreigner single mothers. I know it is not an easy task with full of challenges and responsibilities which are loaded only on only one's shoulders. Therefore, I genuinely want to reach out to women who are sharing similar experience as mine. My aim and objectives are to meet up, get to know each other, share experiences and even let the kids make friend to each other. My boy is a very sociable baby. 

Looking forward...

Aliana


----------

